
Ask HN: DevOps engineer taking programming sabbatical - throwaway0071
I&#x27;ve 10 years of experience with infrastructure, lately focusing on cloud and Kubernetes.<p>I&#x27;m doing well with all the configuration management knowledge but my programming skills aren&#x27;t fluent enough for a SRE role, a-la Google. I discovered that in recent interview.<p>I can reduce my work week from 5 to 3 days, leaving me with 2 days plus weekends to focus exclusively on programming tasks. For one year.<p>What should I focus on, considering my target is 100% Backend Projects?
======
impalle
I'd say Java, C or C++ depending on your niche..

[https://www.roberthalf.com/blog/salaries-and-skills/what-
is-...](https://www.roberthalf.com/blog/salaries-and-skills/what-is-the-best-
programming-language-for-your-backend-developer-career)

